

Show HN: Recognizee API – Build Outbrain for eCommerce - dan_lou
http://recognizee.com

======
JoelAzevedo
Are you using third party APIs or are you scraping the content yourselves?

~~~
dan_lou
Hi Joel,

Most of the content is scraped by us using the scrapy framework. We do use the
YouTube API, but don't query it directly for the video results. Instead, we
store all the metadata for the videos that come from a list of selected
channels, and then apply our own methods to filter and rank results.

We also use the awesome Diffbot API to extract some of the information used in
building the rich snippets seen in the demo.

